# Starter Problems



## triniken (Nov 22, 2005)

hi, i have a starter problem. the reason i know this is because i had my car towed to the nearest dealership and they told me that the reason my car couldnt start is because i need to replace the starter. They then proceeded to tell me that in order to install a new one few other steps need to be completed in order to fix the problem totally, which i didnt find to be really relevant to the problem.

1. they need to get the starter part : $219.00

2. they need to re-program the some sort of computer with in the car :
$100.00

3. the gas tank needs to be cleaned and put in some sort of cleaner :$15.00

4. labor cost: $360.00

Please i need some sort of help as to what i need to do in order to fix the problem.

P.S. right now my car still sits at the dealership and collecting brid droppings and dust


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

triniken said:


> hi, i have a starter problem. the reason i know this is because i had my car towed to the nearest dealership and they told me that the reason my car couldnt start is because i need to replace the starter. They then proceeded to tell me that in order to install a new one few other steps need to be completed in order to fix the problem totally, which i didnt find to be really relevant to the problem.
> 
> 1. they need to get the starter part : $219.00
> 
> ...


WOW!! If you do all that you are getting SHAFTED!!!! They are taking advantage of your mis-fortune! You got your car there and in there eyes it is stuck, so there going to [email protected]#ing rob you! You need to call Auto Zone of Advanced or some place simular and get the starter YOURSELF, then get you car towed to a place you can work on it. A friends house your house something like that. And do it yourself!!! If you dont know how to do it, or dont have tools find a TRUSTED FRIEND OR MECHANIC. Those people that have your car are butt rappers!


----------

